# FreeBSD+Gnome2= fail



## FreeDomBSD (May 25, 2012)

I am following two compl*e*mentary guides to install gnome on FreeBSD in VirtuaBox

1. http://www.aisecure.net/2012/01/16/rootzfs/

2. https://cooltrainer.org/2012/01/02/a-freebsd-9-desktop-how-to/

I get stuck at the point when I start building gnome2: 


```
cd /usr/ports/x11/gnome2
make install
```


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2012)

Please post the error, error code 1 is just a generic error.


----------



## FreeDomBSD (May 25, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Please post the error, error code 1 is just a generic error.



Thanks for a speedy response! The big chunk of the problem is that I don't know how to find the actual error. I don't even know how to scroll up to see see where these errors started. I know the commands are in the FreeBSD Handbook, but I don't know how to search for them in there.


----------



## tyson (May 25, 2012)

To scroll in FreeBSD console press *Scroll_Lock* key, and then you can navigate by pressing arrow keys or Pg Up, Pg Down. All is in syscons(4) manpage.


----------



## FreeDomBSD (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for that bit of guidance.

How would I build numpy WITH_STATIC?


----------



## UNIXgod (May 25, 2012)

With: 
	
	



```
[FILE]WITH_STATIC=1[/FILE]
```


----------



## FreeDomBSD (May 28, 2012)

Could you please explain me how can I manually do that please? The error was due to a dialog box option selected.

I tried:


```
cd /usr/ports/math/py-numpy
make WITH_STATIC=1 install
```

And results were the same.


----------



## caesius (May 28, 2012)

Should be as below I believe.

```
make -D WITH_STATIC
```

You could install the package, may be simpler.

`# pkg_add -rv py-numpy`


----------



## wblock@ (May 28, 2012)

It's math/atlas that has to be built with the STATIC option.
`# cd /usr/ports/math/atlas`
Turn on the STATIC option, then
`# make deinstall install`


----------



## caesius (May 28, 2012)

Ah my mistake. Didn't read the error message myself.


----------



## FreeDomBSD (May 28, 2012)

caesius said:
			
		

> Should be as below I believe.
> 
> ```
> make -D WITH_STATIC
> ...


Thanks for that.


----------



## FreeDomBSD (May 28, 2012)

I got another error during the gnome install, but the scroll buffer runs out before I can track back to the error. What should I do?


----------



## wblock@ (May 28, 2012)

Using script(1) to capture console output.

The version I like better: http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/script.html.


----------



## FreeDomBSD (May 31, 2012)

*thanks!*

Thanks Warren!

 The cache was too long to post in here so I uploaded the text file:
http://www.filedropper.com/gnome-error
http://pastebin.com/Ny3QYLFm

The output was looping and eventually it timed-out. I can't tell where the original error began or even what it was to begin with.


----------



## caesius (May 31, 2012)

I can't see why your build is recursing. Have you updated ports?


----------



## FreeDomBSD (May 31, 2012)

Ports are up to date!


----------



## FreeDomBSD (Jun 1, 2012)

http://pastebin.com/HGJQBa9c


----------



## FreeDomBSD (Jun 6, 2012)

Could someone please help me sort out the logs?


----------



## okeeblow (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks like you have a circular dependency with libcanberra requiring pulseaudio, pulse requiring JACK, JACK requiring doxygen, doxygen requiring graphviz, graphviz requiring some QT4 ports, those requiring Phonon, and Phonon requiring pulseaudio. Try disabling one of those requirements with

`$ make config`.


----------



## FreeDomBSD (Jun 8, 2012)

This was the default install...is this a bug?


----------

